# Big News From Reformation2Germany



## Josiah (Jun 5, 2009)

At the Heidbelblog. 



> Sebastian writes about the ongoing work to plant a confessional Reformed congregation in Heidelberg:
> 
> First, this coming Lord’s Day, June 7, about sixteen of us will gather in our new office space in downtown Heidelberg. It will be the first official gathering. I will give a devotional and then explain the vision and strategy for the work in Heidelberg and for a future denomination in Germany. The evening will be rounded off with much prayer and a nice dinner. Please pray that there would be a spirit of unity in our common faith and confession and a resolve by everyone to be committed to this work.
> 
> ...



What great news for Brothers and Sisters in Germany!


----------

